# Depressed



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

For some reason, I just can't get excited about this season. Every season before this, I've felt like the sixers could really make an impact(except for the 02-03 season, and I felt really good going into the playoffs then). I just don't have that much faith in the sixers. Even if Webber is feeling great, he'll miss at least 20 games, and without he and AI ever playing together in the preseason, who knows how long it will take for them to mesh, or if they will. And when Webber's out, who plays PF? Steven Hunter is okay for short stretches, but starting there?

And who's in their bench? I've always like salmons, but even then, Salmons, Ollie, Nalion, and Hunter just seems too weak to me. Gai and Randolf might be okay someday, but neither of them will be anything but raw and bad this year, ditto Williams. Barring a trade with Mashburn and the exception, they're just not that good. Unless everything goes perfect, and it NEVER does in Philly, 8th seems to be the highest they'll go.

I really hope I'm wrong, but the more I think about it, I just don't like their chances, not to mention AI has to start his decline sometime, and it's going to be soon.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

let the games begin!


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Well just having Iverson you'll make the playoffs and win plenty of games just dont expect title or IMO atlantic division crown


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

AI's body can't keep up, that's for sure. I agree he's starting to look old physically. But if he and Webber can both stay healthy when the playoffs roll around, they could make it to the second round easily.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> For some reason, I just can't get excited about this season. Every season before this, I've felt like the sixers could really make an impact(except for the 02-03 season, and I felt really good going into the playoffs then). I just don't have that much faith in the sixers. Even if Webber is feeling great, he'll miss at least 20 games, and without he and AI ever playing together in the preseason, who knows how long it will take for them to mesh, or if they will. And when Webber's out, who plays PF? Steven Hunter is okay for short stretches, but starting there?
> 
> And who's in their bench? I've always like salmons, but even then, Salmons, Ollie, Nalion, and Hunter just seems too weak to me. Gai and Randolf might be okay someday, but neither of them will be anything but raw and bad this year, ditto Williams. Barring a trade with Mashburn and the exception, they're just not that good. Unless everything goes perfect, and it NEVER does in Philly, 8th seems to be the highest they'll go.
> 
> I really hope I'm wrong, but the more I think about it, I just don't like their chances, not to mention AI has to start his decline sometime, and it's going to be soon.


Maybe we don't disagree as much as we thought. I came to an almost identical conclusion to this a few months back, and people thought I was just being negative. I think if the Sixers played their best basketball this season, the best seed the team could get would be 5.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Maybe we don't disagree as much as we thought. I came to an almost identical conclusion to this a few months back, and people thought I was just being negative. I think if the Sixers played their best basketball this season, the best seed the team could get would be 5.


Reasonably, I think if they play their best, they can get 4th.

Of course, if absolutely everything goes right, including the usage of the trade exception, the sky is the limit. I don't think Miami or Detroit will be completely unbeatable this year, although Miami could be.

My problem is that I don't believe that the best will happen. Just because there are way too many things that can go wrong. Too many ifs.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Reasonably after months of wanting Jimmy O'Brien fired your listening to his article!

1: the 76ers will make the playoffs because there roster has talent defense, and otherwise doesn't listen to the experts didn't the Eagles prove that? 

2:Allen Iverson and Chris Webber haven't played together yet, but against the Knicks, Dalembert and Webber showed flashes, that's enough proof to me that their good. 
3: I just have faith in Cheeks.

Does any of you? Clearly not O'Brien either. Screw him.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Reasonably after months of wanting Jimmy O'Brien fired your listening to his article!
> 
> 1: the 76ers will make the playoffs because there roster has talent defense, and otherwise doesn't listen to the experts didn't the Eagles prove that?
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I have Faith in Maurice Cheeks. I believe Iverson and Webber can connect. O'Brien was a poor excuse of a coach, name one good reason you'd want him on espn. It's a shame that they didn't put in Greg Anthony He's the true expert on that channel mind you.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> I have Faith in Maurice Cheeks. I believe Iverson and Webber can connect. O'Brien was a poor excuse of a coach, name one good reason you'd want him on espn. It's a shame that they didn't put in Greg Anthony He's the true expert on that channel mind you.


Dude I thought you left and became a Pistons fan went and got introduced on their board nd everything so why did you come back so quick you dont belong here

But back to the thread I am very optimistic for this season Webber looks like he has lost a lot of Weight looks more in shape Iverson is Iverson and Iggy has looked pretty good in the preseason and i still think Hunter will make a lot bigger of an impact for this team then people expect Detroit is beatable and Miami will prolly be just as good as they were last year i dont see them getting that much better really and as long as AI doesnt miss more than 8 games which i dont think he will I think we got a good shot as gettin 3rd seed not say we are going to get it but its definetly a possibility So let the season begin and see if we can make the noise


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude I thought you left and became a Pistons fan went and got introduced on their board nd everything so why did you come back so quick you dont belong here


Nah that was another dude who became a Knicks fan.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

I like this team as long as they remain healthy. I'm depressed about the Eagles.. I can't wait to tuesday.. I need something to be happy about.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey bro, you make a good point. I'm going in excited not b/c I think we can win the EASTERN Conf or even our division, but I'm excited to have Webber begin the season and hopefully finish the season with AI and I think they both are out to prove a point.

Also, I look fwd to seeing Iggy move to the next level. And now that Obie's gone, Dalembert will see his play and #'s increase. 

Salmons looked good this preseason, but I don't think it'll carry over into the reg season. I'm just looking for a good exciting season out of the guys we have and if by any miracle Billy King can get us some help, then I'll be even more excited for our chances. 

Unfortunately, I agree with you. I think the worst will happen and everything will implode forcing us to trade Webber and Iverson.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jpk said:


> AI's body can't keep up, that's for sure. I agree he's starting to look old physically. But if he and Webber can both stay healthy when the playoffs roll around, they could make it to the second round easily.


 What do you mean hes starting to look old physically?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Nah that was another dude who became a Knicks fan.


Nah man he did it too.....Go Look at the Pistons Forum hes even got an introduction thread there

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=209752


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> What do you mean hes starting to look old physically?


After seeing him on opening night, now do you understand what I meant about him looking old? He's lost speed and isn't connecting on his jumpers like he used to. Maybe it's rust, or maybe it's the wear and tear starting to take it's toll.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I dont understand how hes looking old physically? It was clear last night that he still has his speed as he blew past TJ Ford and Maureece Williams constantly last night and I was at the game, so I dont know what you were talking about. As far as his jumpers is concerned how does that equate to him looking old physically? Hes always been a streaky jump shooter and last night was no different


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I dont understand how hes looking old physically? It was clear last night that he still has his speed as he blew past TJ Ford and Maureece Williams constantly last night and I was at the game, so I dont know what you were talking about. As far as his jumpers is concerned how does that equate to him looking old physically? Hes always been a streaky jump shooter and last night was no different


Exactly. Did you even watch the game? Did you see how many times he had them shook out their shoes? AI did force some shots, but he always does that. I don't understand the old reference either.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jpk said:


> After seeing him on opening night, now do you understand what I meant about him looking old? He's lost speed and isn't connecting on his jumpers like he used to. Maybe it's rust, or maybe it's the wear and tear starting to take it's toll.


After seeing him on opening night you should now understand that your totally off here buddy, 35 pts 2 Reb 9 Assists 3 Steals and only 1 TO that is far from starting to look old you says hes not connecting on his jumpers he had 35 pts so what did he have to do score 60 every game yah we lost the game so what lets not start questioning people bc we lost lets jus call it what it was we F'd up mentally but offensively we prolly played one of our best games together as a team just need to work on the other side of the ball


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I think you guys will get 3rd or 4th in the Atlantic after NJ & NY and it will be a toss up between you guys and the Celts....neither of us will light the league on fire this season, it's just one of those years....but we should both beat Toronto :biggrin:


----------

